# Killington 8.28.09



## sLoPeS (Aug 29, 2009)

Quick Vid from today...


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## JD (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice stuff.  Good riding.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice work on the video, but I'm still trying to figure out why you'd move up to Killington to ride crappy terrain like that...


----------



## 2knees (Aug 29, 2009)

NICE!  i gotta try some downhill before this year is up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

Serious stoke..trails look really smooth..and nice soundtrack!!!!!!


----------

